# The Paston Way, Norfolk and Suffolk Joint Railway.



## Black Shuck (Oct 3, 2009)

Went up to North Norfolk again, with two of the Shuck Pups to walk part of the old Norfolk and Suffolk Joint Railway between North Walsham and Cromer. This line was a Branch of the once mighty Midland and Great Northern Line that meandered its way accross the width of Norfolk. This Line in Particular was an Offshoot from the Mainline and was supposed to open up the Coastal Villages between North Walsham and Cromer, however it failed Miserably to live up to its Promoters wishes and consequently closed very early Pre Beching in 1952. Single Track for much of the Route, this part of around 2 miles has been re opened as the Paston Way and has a lovely but well Hidden Permanent Way Hut hidden near Knapton Cutting... The first Humpback Roadbrige on the Line just outside North Walsham

 First view up along the Trackbed!

 This a Real Rarity an Original Mile Marker Post Cast in Famous Melton Constable Prefabricated Concrete! Yum!

 I hate it when this happens, leave the Sodding Bridges alone!



 Further along the Trackbed, another Segmental Bridge has been Removed to accomodate a Pipeline over a small Stream, must have been quite a sight when the Trains rattled over!





 Further up the line , almost hidden from view was an Overgrown Platelayers or Permanent Way Workers Bothy or Hut.

 It even had a rather nice Brick Built Chimney Flue!



 Inside resembled a rather Large Chicken Shed! But the original Rafters were still there although with Ivy growing through!

 Also a little Dinsy Fireplace! Must have been lovely and cosy in here on a Cold Winters night!


----------



## Labb (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice pictures, Black Shuck. This is not fare away from where I am living. One day I will go to the site and take some pictures myself. Well done !


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 3, 2009)

Labb said:


> Nice pictures, Black Shuck. This is not fare away from where I am living. One day I will go to the site and take some pictures myself. Well done !



Thank you Labb! I love this bit of Trackbed and its lovely and quiet too. Easy to find, I have been wanting to get back down here for ages.


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 3, 2009)

Really nice walk Shucky - I did the Honing Station route not too far from here and found this image, quite wonderous


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 3, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> Really nice walk Shucky - I did the Honing Station route not too far from here and found this image, quite wonderous



Yes Honing is quite Wonderful isnt it! I did Honing Bridge as one of my first explores on here, I adore Old Railways, they are one of my most favourite explores.


----------

